# clutch problem- replaced master & slave cylinder



## SOONER MAGIXX (Oct 7, 2005)

The 1993 5 speed 240sx does not want to shift gears. When it's cold, there is no problem. However, after it warms up when I push in the clutch it does not want to go into the next gear. When you turn off the car and then start it in gear it jumps, like you are trying to push start it. They replaced both the master and the slave cylinder, asa well as bled the clutch. There is no play in the clutch, however you hear a "spinning like sound" sometimes when trying to shift gears. It felt as if it is happening right under my feet under the the floorboard. I cannot afford another "misdiagnosis" by the mechanic. What do anyone suggest???


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

get a clutch kit and replace the clutch. the spinning sound could maybe be the throw out bearing but if you were going to pull the transmission you might as well fix and/or upgrade everything. honestly the shifting problem sounds more like the clutch master cylinder but you say its been replaced so i dont know what to say


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There is still probably air in the hydraulic system. Make sure to also bleed the piping connector; you may have to bleed it several times.


----------



## SOONER MAGIXX (Oct 7, 2005)

rogoman said:


> There is still probably air in the hydraulic system. Make sure to also bleed the piping connector; you may have to bleed it several times.


thank you both. I will do that before the $500 clutch job


----------



## NisMOFO (Jun 2, 2005)

SOONER MAGIXX said:


> thank you both. I will do that before the $500 clutch job







i had the same problem. once i replaced the clutch slave and the master cylinder. i lost pressure to my clutch as well. i had to pump out the excess air by bleeding it. the spinning sound you hear is the bearings wearing out in your tranny for sure...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

just thought of something....does your clutch feel lower or higher than usual cause it is adjustable so it might not be at the right height and if not, then it wont engage all the way or it wont disengage all the way


----------

